# Dropbox: Yep, time for another referral thread



## raekwon (Aug 13, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTE4OTEwOTk

Both Rich and Fred have extolled the virtues of Dropbox here before. If you don't already know, it's a *free 2GB+* of online storage. (They also have paid plans for 50 & 100GB.) It's not a full-fledged online backup solution, but it's great for keeping important (or not-so-important) files synchronized across multiple computers and mobile devices, and file sharing as well.

The reason I say "free 2GB+" is that signing up with the link at the top of the post gets you (and me) an extra 250MB of storage space. Every user you refer thereafter will get you another free 250MB, up to 10GB. I'm currently sitting at 8GB on my personal account and 3.25GB on my work account (whose referral link is https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTU5NzkyNzc5 if you want to sign up through that one ;-)).

(Important to note: You don't get your bonus space unless and until you *install* the desktop app and sign in with your username and password.)

Feel free to post your own referral links in this thread for others to sign up with as well.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 13, 2010)

Done--thanks.


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2010)

Windows Live = 25 GB free.
ADrive.com = 50 GB free.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim said:


> Windows Live = 25 GB free.
> ADrive.com = 50 GB free.



All that space isn't worth much if its use is limited! 

Windows Live = No encryption. Limited to Windows. Individual files limited to 50MB. No sync.
ADrive = No peer-to-peer sharing. No public file hosting.

Of course, either of those services (or the myriad other online storage services available) might be fine for some folks. I just find that Dropbox is the best all around (right now).


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 14, 2010)

Is there a way to associate your account with a referral after you've initially set it up? I setup a dropbox account a long time ago, didn't like it as much as some other syncing programs, but ended up coming back. I am stuck at a lowly 2 GB, and I'd like to increase if possible.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 14, 2010)

jpfrench81 said:


> Is there a way to associate your account with a referral after you've initially set it up? I setup a dropbox account a long time ago, didn't like it as much as some other syncing programs, but ended up coming back. I am stuck at a lowly 2 GB, and I'd like to increase if possible.


 
Fraid not, but you can start referring others and get an increase in that way.

Additionally, you can complete the steps listed on https://www.dropbox.com/gs and they'll give you an extra 250MB for that.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 14, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Windows Live = 25 GB free.
> ...


 Agreed, and selective sync and iPhone app are also very nice.

Dropbox is more than just a file sharing service - in fact that is not even its primary use. The sync feature makes it essentially a substitute for a server. That is how we use it at Church, with synchronization across multiple computers. It makes life simple. For example, when I have a PowerPoint for Sunday school, I have a shared folder on my laptop and on the computer in our Sound booth. I simply copy the PowerPoint file over to the shared folder, and I know it is in the place it needs to be for playing.

Oh, and by the way, referral link:
https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTUwOTc0OQ


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 14, 2010)

Fred, that is too cool. I should have started using this some time ago. Now I need to rustle up some folks to up my memory.


----------

